# Wo/wie Workstation (Rendermaschine) verkaufen?



## AI-Effekt (12. August 2016)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand sagen wo und wie man am besten seine Workstation verkaufen kann? 
Habe den Beruf gewechselt und brauche im Grunde keine solche Maschine mehr!


----------

